# Ramfehler?! -> Stage1 -> System lahmt

## amdunlock

Hi,

ich bin total verzweifelt. ich benutze gentoo nun seit einem jahr, aber ich schaffe es anscheinend immer noch nicht, mein sys gut laufend einzurichten. irgendwie ist der wurm drin. läuft irgendwie langsam. naja unter windows half da immer ein format c: aber das will ich tunlichst vermeiden. sowas wäre ja ne pu**ytaktik  :Wink:  . naja jedenfalls habe ich mir nun eine sache rausgesucht, die man benchmarkartig vergleichen kann, die bei mir langsam ist.

nach dem emerge sync kommt ja dieses updating portage cache. das braucht bei mir für einen prozentpunkt 5sekunden. 

Vielen Dank für Hilfe, ich bin total verzweifelt.  :Sad: 

Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

Also ich berichte jetzt einfach mal was ich so an erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Obwohl ich von der Speicherverwaltung bei gentoo total überrascht bin und auch sehr zufrieden usw...

habe ich festgestellt das er dadurch das er jetzt anstelle von 256 MB 768 MB hat, viel viel schneller in dem von dir "langsamen" Punkt ist.

Also vorher brauchte er bei mir auch ewig usw... er musste eben einiges auslagern.

Wieviel RAM hast du den?

Hm. es gibt sehr viel hir im Forum zum thema langsam usw...

hast du schon hdparm eingestellt bzw. deine Festplatte in den DMA-Betrieb "geschupst"?

----------

## amdunlock

ich habe 512mb-ram. jau pladde ist voll getunt

```

<oliver> hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount    = 16 (on)

 IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  1 (on)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 80026361856, start = 0

```

thx Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## NightDragon

Was sagt den so free wegen dem RAM aus? Evtl. zu viel am laufen oder so.

hm... *grübel* ich müsste mal gucken morgen, was so ein sync bei mir braucht also das cache update, so prozentueller Satz.

Hm. Was ist den bei dir so an CPU drinnen?

vom RAM her würd ich sagen, dürfte es zumindest nach nem reboot recht flott dahin gehn.

----------

## amdunlock

free sagt folgendes

```

<oliver> free

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:        515168     412928     102240          0       2692      82100

-/+ buffers/cache:     328136     187032

Swap:      1004048     188112     815936

```

prozessor ist ein 3200+ (steht auch in der signatur  :Wink:  )

thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

öhm. Übertaktet? Ich bin kein Experte... an Deiner Stelle würde ich Mal alles neu kompilieren mit normaler Taktung.

----------

## amdunlock

naja der sollte eigentlich stable laufen. aber wenn du so schon redest, es stimmt, dass ich in memtest manchmal beim 1. durchlauf nen fehler bei 317mb habe, egal bei welcher taktrate vom ram und vom prozessor. prime unter windows rotzt nach 30minuten ab, aber immer an der gleichen stelle nach der gleichen sekundenanzahl. aber sonst ist das system 100% stable. nicht einen absturz in einem halben jahr.

Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> naja der sollte eigentlich stable laufen. aber wenn du so schon redest, es stimmt, dass ich in memtest manchmal beim 1. durchlauf nen fehler bei 317mb habe, egal bei welcher taktrate vom ram und vom prozessor. prime unter windows rotzt nach 30minuten ab, aber immer an der gleichen stelle nach der gleichen sekundenanzahl. aber sonst ist das system 100% stable. nicht einen absturz in einem halben jahr.
> 
> Olli 

 

Also das klingt böse. Memtest ist ja schon recht zuverlässig. Falls Du noch anderen RAM zur Hand hast, würd ich's mit dem Mal testen und wenn bei dem nicht an derselben Stelle ein Fehler festgestellt wird, würde ich ersteren dauerhaft austauschen. Hat so doch keinen Sinn. Da ist beim Kompilieren hier und da Mal ein Byte falsch und dann beim Ausführen auch noch - und schwupps ist das Fehler-Verhalten völlig diffus und der Betrieb nicht determiniert.

----------

## amdunlock

hmm ok, sch*iß corsair  :Wink:  , naja dann muss ich am we mal mit meinem bruder tauschen, denn der hat windows, das ist kompiliert der wird auch mal nen we mit nem kaputten ram auskommen können. wie kann ich denn ein system recompilen? einfach alles neu emergen?

thx Olli (ich bin nun ma schlafen, bin morgen wieder da cYa)

----------

## Mr. Anderson

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> hmm ok, sch*iß corsair  , naja dann muss ich am we mal mit meinem bruder tauschen, denn der hat windows, das ist kompiliert der wird auch mal nen we mit nem kaputten ram auskommen können. wie kann ich denn ein system recompilen? einfach alles neu emergen?
> 
> thx Olli (ich bin nun ma schlafen, bin morgen wieder da cYa)

 

Du benutzt gentoo seit einem Jahr und weißt das nicht?  :Shocked: 

Dann wird's aber Zeit... ich würd so vorgehen: 

zunächst Mal verwendest Du sicher ccache. Den würd ich erstmal leeren. (korrigiert mich bitte, wenn das hier überflüssig ist)

```
ccache -C
```

und dann noch

```
emerge world -e
```

damit wird alles neu emerged, so als ob noch gar nichts installiert wäre

kleiner Tipp: Wenn Du irgendwas von KDE verwendest, stelle vorher sicher, dass Du kdeenablefinal in Deinen USE-Flags hast. Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sich das mit 512 MB RAM durchaus lohnt.

Achja, das ist übrigens eine gute Gelegenheit, vorher an den CFLAGS was zu ändern. Aber Du weißt ja vermutlich, dass übertriebene Optionen zu Instabilität führen können.

----------

## NightDragon

Also die CPU scheint mir auch zu "schnell" zu sein. Check mal den Bustakt usw...

Was Memtest angeht: Es ist schon zuverlässig aber es scheint Boards/RAM zu geben, die es nicht sauber testen kann.

Mein Server hatte unter Windows-Zeiten sporadische Abstürtze...

nach langen Checks... schien es mir am RAM zu liegen.

Also Memtest... und was war? egal welches Modul eingebaut war, er fand fehler, massig.

Das Phänomen hat sich in anderen Boards teilweise wiederholt.

Also scheint es nicht soooo zuverlässig zu sein und ist Boardabhängig.

Ich schlage vor den RAM in einem anderen System zu testen.

----------

## Anarcho

Also zum Prozessor:

Bei mir lief jetzt ein 2500+ ein Jahr lang auf 3400+

Die Dinger sind wirklich der Hammer was das übertakten angeht. 

Aber der RAM-Fehler würde mich auch stutzen lassen.

----------

## amdunlock

```

Your choice: 17

Beginning a continuous self-test to check your computer.

Please read stress.txt.  Hit ^C to end this test.

Test 1, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922945 using 1024K FFT length.

Test 2, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19922943 using 1024K FFT length.

Test 3, 4000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M19374367 using 1024K FFT length.

Self-test 1024K passed!

Test 1, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M172031 using 8K FFT length.

Test 2, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M163839 using 8K FFT length.

Test 3, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M159745 using 8K FFT length.

Test 4, 800000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M157695 using 8K FFT length.

Self-test 8K passed!

Test 1, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M212991 using 10K FFT length.

Test 2, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M210415 using 10K FFT lengt

.

Test 3, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M208897 using 10K FFT length.

Test 4, 560000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M204799 using 10K FFT length.

Self-test 10K passed!

Test 1, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432577 using 896K FFT length.

Test 2, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17432575 using 896K FFT length.

Test 3, 4500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M17115073 using 896K FFT length.

Self-test 896K passed!

Test 1, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14942209 using 768K FFT length.

Test 2, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14942207 using 768K FFT length.

Test 3, 5300 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M14155777 using 768K FFT length.

Self-test 768K passed!

Test 1, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M250519 using 12K FFT length.

Test 2, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M245759 using 12K FFT length.

Test 3, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M245281 using 12K FFT length.

Test 4, 460000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M243713 using 12K FFT length.

Self-test 12K passed!

Test 1, 380000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M291913 using 14K FFT length.

Test 2, 380000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M286719 using 14K FFT length.

Test 3, 380000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M282625 using 14K FFT length.

Test 4, 380000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M280335 using 14K FFT length.

Self-test 14K passed!

Test 1, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451841 using 640K FFT length.

Test 2, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12451839 using 640K FFT length.

Test 3, 6500 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M12196481 using 640K FFT length.

Self-test 640K passed!

Test 1, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961473 using 512K FFT length.

Test 2, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9961471 using 512K FFT length.

Test 3, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9837183 using 512K FFT length.

Test 4, 7800 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M9737185 using 512K FFT length.

 nm Self-test 512K passed!

Test 1, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M339487 using 16K FFT length.

Test 2, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M335393 using 16K FFT length.

Test 3, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M331681 using 16K FFT length.

Test 4, 340000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M329727 using 16K FFT length.

Self-test 16K passed!

Test 1, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M420217 using 20K FFT length.

Test 2, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M409601 using 20K FFT length.

Test 3, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M401407 using 20K FFT length.

Test 4, 270000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M393217 using 20K FFT length.

Self-test 20K passed!

Test 1, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8716289 using 448K FFT length.

Test 2, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8716287 using 448K FFT length.

Test 3, 9000 Lucas-Lehmer iterations of M8516289 using 448K FFT length.

/usr/local/bin/mprime: line 2:  9333 Speicherzugriffsfehler  ./mprime

```

hmm was nun? das sind alle ausgaben von prime. leider kann ich die zeit nicht abschätzen  :Sad:  wie lange hat das gedauert, (wegen einsatz eines neuen rams)

thx Olli  :Smile: 

----------

## bröggle

ich kann zwar nichts zum thema beitragen (sorry),aber da ich den tread ganz interessant finde wollte ich dich /einen mod darum bitten den titel doch bitte in etwas sinnvolles zuändern

wie z.b.

ist das noch normal?->gentoo lahmt 

oder so, weil ist das noch normal ist nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.

Danke

----------

## amdunlock

so ich habe nun mal gewechselt den threadtitel  :Smile:  hoffe er ist nun offensichtlicher :>

----------

## leo2k

also diese updating portage cache dauert bei meiner kiste ne viertel stunde.

aber das liegt wohl allgemein am langsamen rechner, an gkrellm ist auch zu erkennen, dass er wie blöd auf der festplatte ackert bei dem updating, und da die platte nicht gerade schnell ist, schaukeln sich die zeiten wohl hoch.

leo

----------

## hoschi

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> naja der sollte eigentlich stable laufen. aber wenn du so schon redest, es stimmt, dass ich in memtest manchmal beim 1. durchlauf nen fehler bei 317mb habe, egal bei welcher taktrate vom ram und vom prozessor. prime unter windows rotzt nach 30minuten ab, aber immer an der gleichen stelle nach der gleichen sekundenanzahl. aber sonst ist das system 100% stable. nicht einen absturz in einem halben jahr.
> 
> Olli 

 

nach meine definition ist dein system extrem instabil

keine memoryfehler (egal wann, wenn da ein fehler kommt ist das ganze sytsem eigentlich fürn arsch) und eine stunde prime müssen für einen desktop (bei einem server/workstation muss das theoretisch immer ohne fehler laufen) schon drin sein, prime gibts für linux auch, heisst da "gimps"

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

bei Desktops muss prime auch unbegrenzt laufen!

Der kleinste Fehler im Memtest oder prime, auch wenn er erst nach Tagen auftritt, ist *nicht* zu tolerieren und muss behoben werden.

ChrisM

PS: Ich hab hier einen Rechner, der bei Memtest und Prime keinerlei Probleme zeigt, aber beim Compilieren ziemlich oft mit Segfault und "This is likely a hardware or OS failure" oder so abbricht. Ich weiß aber bis heute nicht, woran das liegt.

----------

